

Video games nearly accomplish penetration within Australian households - bgtyhn
http://gaoom.com/2013/10/25/video-games-nearly-accomplish-penetration-within-australian-households/

======
amark
Hard to say 7 out of 10 is "complete penetration"... Also the author probably
meant saturation, not penetration.

